# Gamescom 2014 Commenti, notizie, anteprime: Ps4, Nintendo, Microsoft



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2014)

Dopo l'ultima edizione deludente dell'*E3*, arriva il secondo evento più importante dell'anno per il *settore videoludico, il Gamescom*.

Di seguito ecco il programma della fiera: 

CONFERENZE:

*Microsoft: in diretta a partire dalle ore 13.30 di martedì 12 agosto.
Sony: in diretta dalle 18.30 di martedì 12 agosto.
EA: in diretta dalle ore 10.00 di mercoledì 13 agosto.* 

Giochi previsti:

*Microsoft:* Crackdown, Phantom Dust, Halo 5: Guardians, Quantum Break, Sunset Overdrive, Forza Horizon 2.
*Sony:* Bloodborne, The Order 1886, Uncharted 4, The Last Guardian ? 
*Nintendo:* Smash, Bayonetta 2, Starfox 
*Ubisoft:* Assassin’s Creed, Unity, Rogue. 
*EA:* Bioware, Dragon Age Inquisition, Battlefield Hardline, Battlefront, Fifa 15 e giochi sportivi. 
*Koch Media*: Homefront: The Revolution, Dead Island 2. 
*Activision:* CoD, Destiny, Advanced Warfare.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Agosto 2014)

Last Guardian ormai dimenticatevelo secondo me.

Comunque ieri è stato fatto vedere per la prima volta il Multiplayer di COD Advanced Warfare. Non sono amante della saga, nè dei FPS in genere, però il gioco è innovativo rispetto agli altri COD della serie e potrebbe dare brio a questa saga che ormai non aveva nulla di nuovo da offrire.

Forse vedremo qualcosa anche del nuovo PES.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Spero dicano la data di Uncharted 4, perchè tutto sommato quella credo proprio sarà la data in cui prendo PS4


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Agosto 2014)

Microsoft ha *ufficialmente* annunciato che alla Gamescom NON sarà presente Halo 5 Guardians. Sarà tutto focalizzato verso la Master Chief Edition.


----------



## juventino (12 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Last Guardian ormai dimenticatevelo secondo me.



Purtroppo lo penso anch'io, però boh la Sony ogni volta smentisce sempre che il progetto sia stato abbandonato.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo lo penso anch'io, però boh la Sony ogni volta smentisce sempre che il progetto sia stato abbandonato.



Anche se un giorno uscirà secondo me sarà una mezza ciofeca. Ormai si è creato troppo attorno al gioco e tutti si aspettano chissà cosa.


----------



## Ale (12 Agosto 2014)

prima di fare uncharted 4 , dovrebbero rendere disponibili i primi 3 capitoli per ps4...chi compra il quarto capitolo di una serie , senza aver prima giocato agli altri 3.. oltretutto lo store è pieno zeppo di opportunita per giocare a poco prezzo per la ps3, mentre i giochi disponobili per ps4, sono cavolate assurde..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Agosto 2014)

Conferenza Sony piena di nuove esclusive indie, ma tutti si aspettavano No Man's Sky o Uncharted e non sono stati nemmeno nominati. Delusione.

Microsoft invece non ha presentato nulla di nuovo, ma ha annunciato che il nuovo Tomb Rider sarà esclusiva Xbox One!


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Microsoft invece non ha presentato nulla di nuovo, ma ha annunciato che il nuovo Tomb Rider sarà esclusiva Xbox One!


Veramente??? Che delusione da parte della Sony e che colpo della Microsoft.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Agosto 2014)

Delusione Sony?
Vi rendete conto che ha presentato lo Share Games? Oggi Sony ha rivoluzionato l'industria


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Veramente??? Che delusione da parte della Sony e che colpo della Microsoft.



Beh, senza offesa ed è chiaro che è presto per dirlo, ma dubito fortemente Tomb Raider sarà superiore ad Uncharted 4, quindi restano sempre indietro


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Delusione Sony?
> Vi rendete conto che ha presentato lo Share Games? Oggi Sony ha rivoluzionato l'industria



Ti puoi spiegare meglio?


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, senza offesa ed è chiaro che è presto per dirlo, ma dubito fortemente Tomb Raider sarà superiore ad Uncharted 4, quindi restano sempre indietro


Ma non c'entra niente il confronto con Uncharted. Tomb Raider è a livello commerciale un marchio storico, che Uncharted al confronto può solo fargli una pippa. Che poi Uncharted sia nettamente superiore agli ultimi TR (l'ultimo non l'ho giocato, ma Underworld è stato un gioco mediocre) non c'è dubbio, però lo stesso lavoro di Naughty Dog è stato influenzato abbastanza dalla saga di Lara Croft. Mi dispiace parecchio per Sony, che comunque abbandona una saga che ha avuto in mano fin dal primo episodio (e che nonostante il reboot, per me poteva finire definitivamente dopo il quarto capitolo per ps1).


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma non c'entra niente il confronto con Uncharted. Tomb Raider è a livello commerciale un marchio storico, che Uncharted al confronto può solo fargli una pippa. Che poi Uncharted sia nettamente superiore agli ultimi TR (l'ultimo non l'ho giocato, ma Underworld è stato un gioco mediocre) non c'è dubbio, però lo stesso lavoro di Naughty Dog è stato influenzato abbastanza dalla saga di Lara Croft. Mi dispiace parecchio per Sony, che comunque abbandona una saga che ha avuto in mano fin dal primo episodio (e che nonostante il reboot, per me poteva finire definitivamente dopo il quarto capitolo per ps1).



Da molti capitoli, per quanto abbia preso ispirazione, Uncharted è in tutto e per tutto a mio avviso un gradino sopra TR... mi sarei strappato in capelli se fosse stato esclusiva Microsoft il lavoro della Naughty


----------



## diavolo (12 Agosto 2014)

Sapete se e quando uscirà red dead redemption 2?


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da molti capitoli, per quanto abbia preso ispirazione, Uncharted è in tutto e per tutto a mio avviso un gradino sopra TR... mi sarei strappato in capelli se fosse stato esclusiva Microsoft il lavoro della Naughty


Anche per me, come ho già detto Uncharted è sopra a TR, però a livello commerciale il colpo lo ha fatto Microsoft, secondo me. Poi è chiaro è una questione di punti di vista, mi dispiace solo che sony abbandona un marchio storico tutto qui, Tomb Raider è uno dei primi giochi a cui ho giocato ed il 2 e il 3 sono l'apice, giochi in cui ti dovevi servire di una guida strategica e ci mettevi mesi a finirli, che ricordi.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anche per me, come ho già detto Uncharted è sopra a TR, però a livello commerciale il colpo lo ha fatto Microsoft, secondo me. Poi è chiaro è una questione di punti di vista, mi dispiace solo che sony abbandona un marchio storico tutto qui, Tomb Raider è uno dei primi giochi a cui ho giocato ed il 2 e il 3 sono l'apice, giochi in cui ti dovevi servire di una guida strategica e ci mettevi mesi a finirli, che ricordi.



Ma Tomb Raider per quanto sia un marchio storico ad oggi secondo me non vale più di Uncharted manco li, a livello di vendite non credo ci sia tanto paragone, TR è un pò come il Milan, una grande calata costantemente nel tempo


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sapete se e quando uscirà red dead redemption 2?



Uhhh altro titolone per cui spero stiano lavorando!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Tomb Raider per quanto sia un marchio storico ad oggi secondo me non vale più di Uncharted manco li, a livello di vendite non credo ci sia tanto paragone, TR è un pò come il Milan, una grande calata costantemente nel tempo


L'ultimo TR ha venduto di più quasi 6 mln contro i 2 di Uncharted, però da una parte è vero, i numeri non sono così "grandiosi", considerando anche che Uncharted 2 ha venduto 5 mln di copie. Vedremo quando usciranno i due titoli...Comunque una cosa è certa, Microsoft non strapperà mai dalla Sony un titolo Naughty Dog, è una cosa impossibile.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo TR ha venduto di più quasi 6 mln contro i 2 di Uncharted, però da una parte è vero, i numeri non sono così "grandiosi", considerando anche che Uncharted 2 ha venduto 5 mln di copie. Vedremo quando usciranno i due titoli...Comunque una cosa è certa, Microsoft non strapperà mai dalla Sony un titolo Naughty Dog, è una cosa impossibile.



Si ma tieni conto che Tomb Raider ha venduto quel numero di copie tra PS3, X Boxe e PC... Uncharted è solo PS3... il bacino di utenza è palesemente diverso


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti puoi spiegare meglio?



Tu che sei mio amico puoi giocare con me, o contro di me, anche se non hai il gioco.
Io ad esempio compro Fifa 15, Pes 2015, il nuovo Cod etc etc e posso invitarti a giocare con me o contro di me, anche se tu quel gioco non ce l'hai.
A sua volta, tu che sei stato invitato da me, puoi invitare altre persone alla partita, anche se loro non hanno il gioco.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tu che sei mio amico puoi giocare con me, o contro di me, anche se nin hai il gioco.
> Io ad esempio compro Fifa 15, Pes 2015, il nuovo Cod etc etc e posso invitarti a giocare con me o contro di me, anche se tu quel gioco nom ce l'hai.
> A sua volta, tu che sei stato invitato da me, puoi invitare altre persone alla partita, anche se loro non hanno il gioco.



Wow


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Agosto 2014)

Si ma qua in Italia con le connessioni che abbiamo la vedo dura eh. E' una rivoluzione, ma arriverà anche qua?


----------



## Milo (13 Agosto 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tu che sei mio amico puoi giocare con me, o contro di me, anche se non hai il gioco.
> Io ad esempio compro Fifa 15, Pes 2015, il nuovo Cod etc etc e posso invitarti a giocare con me o contro di me, anche se tu quel gioco non ce l'hai.
> A sua volta, tu che sei stato invitato da me, puoi invitare altre persone alla partita, anche se loro non hanno il gioco.



ma veramente???


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Microsoft invece non ha presentato nulla di nuovo, ma ha annunciato che il nuovo Tomb Rider sarà esclusiva Xbox One!



esclusiva solo per Holiday 2015, poi uscirà anche per Sony e altre piattaforme. 

e nel frattempo hanno annunciato il nuovo silent hill (il trailer era nominato PT, se volete sullo store PS4 c'è già la demo giocabile).


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Agosto 2014)

Tra l'altro nuovo Silent Hill in mano a Kojima!


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> esclusiva solo per Holiday 2015, poi uscirà anche per Sony e altre piattaforme.


Ahhhh ecco, mi sembrava strano.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Agosto 2014)

Phil Spencer, presidente della divisione XboX ha parlato di Tomb Rider e ha detto che il titolo sarà esclusiva temporale per One *MA* non è ancora stato detto nè quanto durerà l'esclusiva nè in quale piattaforme uscirà dopo.

Giusto per dare notizie da fonti ufficiali.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Agosto 2014)

Comunque IL gioco della Gamescom è secondo me Bloodborne. Sembra stratosferico, dagli stessi sviluppatori dei Dark Souls.


----------



## Miro (14 Agosto 2014)

PES 2015 in uscita il 13 Novembre; giusto che la Konami si prenda tempo per fare le cose per bene, ma fare uscire il gioco 2 mesi dopo la concorrenza è un suicidio...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> PES 2015 in uscita il 13 Novembre; giusto che la Konami si prenda tempo per fare le cose per bene, ma fare uscire il gioco 2 mesi dopo la concorrenza è un suicidio...



E la demo mi sembra il 17 settembre. Si beh dico io meglio uscire dopo, che farlo prima con un gioco incompleto come quello dell'anno scorso..


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> PES 2015 in uscita il 13 Novembre; giusto che la Konami si prenda tempo per fare le cose per bene, ma fare uscire il gioco 2 mesi dopo la concorrenza è un suicidio...



veramente ?  fuori di testa. 

perchè non fanno come quelli di fifa, che fanno sempre uscire 300 patch per correggere eventuali errori ?


----------

